# BumbleFoot Advice Needed



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

For a friend.

I have a friend who has a couple of rats, one of them has rather bad Bumblefoot and now the other has it too. 
She has had them both to the vets and has been given 2 different creams to put on them. Sadly one of them isnt getting much better at all. She is cleaning the sores with salt water then putting on the 2 creams 3 times a day. 

Does anyone have any other tips that she can try or do to help these little boys get better. I said I'd ask my expert friends for her


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry hun, I'm not gonna be much help. Any cases of bumblefoot i've seen, have used Germaline or savlon...worked well enough for me. Just put it on while they are out for cuddles and sit with them for a while so you can stop them licking it before it soaks in to the feet.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

The creams she has been given are called Terra- Poly vet & WinterPad


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> Sorry hun, I'm not gonna be much help. Any cases of bumblefoot i've seen, have used Germaline or savlon...worked well enough for me. Just put it on while they are out for cuddles and sit with them for a while so you can stop them licking it before it soaks in to the feet.


I'm so glad you posted that. I used Savlon years ago on a rat I had when it had a sore foot, and it worked a treat, but didnt want to say incase I was wrong. I will mention that to her. I wondered if there was anything she could soak it in, like very very diluted TCP or Savlon to try and help it too? Or powders she could put on? I use a powder on my tummy when I get blisters and burns around my stoma, Peptin powder and it works brilliantly, dries out the burns or blisters in a night, I wonder if that would be something she could dab on?


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

The powders and thigns aren't something I've heard of. I would suggest asking an HONEST vet. I say that because yea the vet meds usually work well, but what most of them don't tell you is that there are human treatments that work equally well or better and are alot cheaper.

Hope all goes well!

Edit: My first aid kit is mainly made up of savlon, germaline, canesten cream, aloe vera gel and lactulose solution. The only vet-ty type thing I have in there is Fucithamelic and I pinch some Ivermectin from my 'boss' as and when I need it.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> The powders and thigns aren't something I've heard of. I would suggest asking an HONEST vet. I say that because yea the vet meds usually work well, but what most of them don't tell you is that there are human treatments that work equally well or better and are alot cheaper.
> 
> Hope all goes well!
> 
> Edit: My first aid kit is mainly made up of savlon, germaline, canesten cream, aloe vera gel and lactulose solution. The only vet-ty type thing I have in there is Fucithamelic and I pinch some Ivermectin from my 'boss' as and when I need it.


Thanks hun will make sure I tell her that.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> The powders and thigns aren't something I've heard of. I would suggest asking an HONEST vet. I say that because yea the vet meds usually work well, but what most of them don't tell you is that there are human treatments that work equally well or better and are alot cheaper.
> 
> Hope all goes well!
> 
> Edit: My first aid kit is mainly made up of savlon, germaline, canesten cream, aloe vera gel and lactulose solution. The only vet-ty type thing I have in there is Fucithamelic and I pinch some Ivermectin from my 'boss' as and when I need it.


You have boa's hun? brill.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Are the rats being kept on wired floor? Is the substrate hard and bumpy?
Ideal they need to be on a smooth surface.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Are the rats being kept on wired floor? Is the substrate hard and bumpy?
> Ideal they need to be on a smooth surface.


I'm not sure hun, she lives in Finland so cant get hold of Savlon, told her to try and find an antiseptic cream for humans thats like Savlon. 
Will have to ask her about the cage hun.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Would she be able to get anything like purple spray? It's used to treat foot infections in sheep, and it will get every where, but a lot of people swear by it for treating bumble foot.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

i love that stuff, will ask her hun thx xxxx


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I think blu-kote is a similar kind of thing if she is able to get that. And co-amox is good for treating skin and tissue infections so she might want to get her vet to prescribe that.

HERE is a guide to treating bumble foot.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Snippet said:


> I think blu-kote is a similar kind of thing if she is able to get that. And co-amox is good for treating skin and tissue infections so she might want to get her vet to prescribe that.
> 
> HERE is a guide to treating bumble foot.


Many thanks hun I'll pass that on to her. She's not been online for a day or so, but as soon as she comes on I'll try to find out more and pass stuff on.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I hope he's much better very soon


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

rattiedee said:


> You have boa's hun? brill.


??? I don't have boa's... confused now?


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

swatton42 said:


> ??? I don't have boa's... confused now?


I think I may of quoted the wrong message lol. My brain isnt working well at the moment :-S


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

rattiedee said:


> I think I may of quoted the wrong message lol. My brain isnt working well at the moment :-S


HAHA never mind then


----------

